# Another Segmented Sierra



## JimBobTucson (Dec 14, 2007)

I have never been too proud to copy a good idea. Thanks Micheal. 

Here is a Herring Bone segment pattern done with Maple, Paduak, and Leopard wood with Ebony trim. All the wood is wrapped around a chunk of turquoise Tru-Stone on a Black Titanium & Platinum Sierra. Finished with BLO/CA.

Know, if I can just learn how to drill the darn blank straight...


----------



## louisbry (Dec 14, 2007)

Beautiful pen.  You beat me to it.. I am also going to copy Mike's design.


----------



## neon007 (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nicely done. The tru-stone looks great in there


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 14, 2007)

That looks very nice i really like it i'm going to have to try that. any good tips on how you did it?

Shane[]


----------



## R2 (Dec 15, 2007)

Beauty![][][]. What finish?


----------



## kkwall (Dec 15, 2007)

Lovely work. Very effective.[8D]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 15, 2007)

Now that IS fantastic, heck I`m going to copy that too![]


----------



## rherrell (Dec 15, 2007)

WOW! I like it alot!


----------



## txbatons (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nicely done!


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 15, 2007)

I like it, Jim. Question, did you use a black glue, or is that something else between the different woods?


----------



## JimBobTucson (Dec 15, 2007)

TO answer your question:



> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I like it, Jim. Question, did you use a black glue, or is that something else between the different woods?



The black you see is very thin sliced ebony (about 64th")


----------



## fernhills (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi, is that being cast or are you just glueing it up in that container,do you drill it like in the way shown in pic or do you sq.it off somehow..very cool,,carl


----------



## JimBobTucson (Dec 15, 2007)

To answer fernhills' question:



> _Originally posted by fernhills_
> <br />Hi, is that being cast or are you just glueing it up in that container,do you drill it like in the way shown in pic or do you sq.it off somehow..very cool,,carl



No, this is a glued up segmented blank. The casting model just made for a convenient non-stick surface. After I glued up the segment, I squared it up on the tablesaw and drilled it in a pen vise.

I will make up another one soon, and do a quick little photo presentation of my process. The idea of doing this brings back bad memories from my engineering classes may moons ago though.


----------



## fernhills (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi, thanks for your reply,i hope you don`t mind but me tinks i gonna copy..Really nice.. Carl


----------



## johncrane (Dec 15, 2007)

Excellent work Jim! [][]


----------



## MikeyTn (Dec 16, 2007)

What type of glue are you using to hold all those segments together?


----------



## JimBobTucson (Dec 16, 2007)

To answer your question:



> _Originally posted by MikeyTn_
> <br />What type of glue are you using to hold all those segments together?


I used a variety of glues on this pen. The ebony veneers were glued to the strips of maple, padauk, and leupard wood with common wood glue. Then all the segmented pieces were assembled with med. CA. Finally, the blank was drilled and the tube was glued in using 5min epoxy.

The blank is very susceptable to blowout, a sharp skew and a light touch is a must.


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice pen. The concept is really great. I might give this a try


----------



## JimBobTucson (Dec 18, 2007)

As promised, I have been putting together a photo tutorial for building this segmented blank. I have finish taking all the pictures and will have the tutorial finish soon.

As a result, I now have an extra blank. Anyone who knows me well, knows I rarely ever make the same thing twice. I have no desire to turn this blank. I will offer it for trade for another rare, unique, or original blank. I will also consider trades for upper end FP or RB kits. It is sized for a Sierra kit, but could be used with other kits. It measure about 3/4"sq x 2-1/2" long and has not been drilled yet.


<br />


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope you don't mind but I like your pen a lot so I touched the photo a bit so it's more clear. 





<br />



> _Originally posted by JimBobTucson_
> <br />I have never been too proud to copy a good idea. Thanks Micheal.
> 
> Here is a Herring Bone segment pattern done with Maple, Paduak, and Leopard wood with Ebony trim. All the wood is wrapped around a chunk of turquoise Tru-Stone on a Black Titanium & Platinum Sierra. Finished with BLO/CA.
> ...


----------



## JimBobTucson (Dec 19, 2007)

To axle24:  Too bad you could not remove all the finger prints from the plating as well []

Thanx, looks good...


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 19, 2007)

Jim... Drop me an e-mail, I might have a blank or so that would be a good trade...


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 19, 2007)

Good looking pen-------just wish I could find the hours to try this---I know I could sell them[]


----------



## RONB (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful design I'm going to have to try.


----------



## MikePittman (Dec 21, 2007)

Now that looks great Jim!   Thanks for showing the before and after pics too.  I like your pen better than the one I did!   Isn't it fun though?!   It really looks fantastic and I like the color design.  Now you have inspired me to do another one!  []   If you do another, please email me the pic's.  Merry Christmas to all!


----------

